# Batteries, Charger and Ohm meter



## Antonius Scheid (13/10/14)

Hi there.
I am waiting for my Reo order and while I do that I want to purchase the missing stuff which would be batteries, a decent charger and an ohm meter.

Could you please comment on below batteries, will they do the job? I am a total noob when it comes to mechmods and rebuilding and I believe it will take some time until I go really sub-ohm...




*2500mAh eFest IMR 18650 (35A)*

Further on, I would need a decent charger. I was looking at the Nitecore D2. I saw in another Thread a quite low price via FastTech but I don't know if they are legit. Any comments on this?

A decent ohm meter; where can I find one that will suit the general need of proper building base besides measuring the resistance. Any possibilities/models existing to measure the voltage of the system or the voltage drop down?

And finally; where can I get all three items to reduce the constant hassles with sapo and reduce the shipment to a single one.

I hope I found the right category; otherwise I would like to ask the mods to move the post to the correct place.

Thanks you to all of you for this amazing forum; great community!!

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

Antonius Scheid said:


> Hi there.
> I am waiting for my Reo order and while I do that I want to purchase the missing stuff which would be batteries, a decent charger and an ohm meter.
> 
> Could you please comment on below batteries, will they do the job? I am a total noob when it comes to mechmods and rebuilding and I believe it will take some time until I go really sub-ohm...
> ...



Hi Tony,

Those batteries are fine if you are not going very low resistance and being a newbie REOnaut soon I doubt you will build a coil lower than ,9 ohm when you start.

Ohm Meter
http://vapeking.co.za/atomizer-resistance-tester-ohm-meter.html

Best battery charger by a long way
http://vapeking.co.za/efest-luc-v4-charger-including-car-charger.html

And the batteries you are looking for
http://vapeking.co.za/efest-purple-series-18650-35a-2500mah-flat-top-battery.html

All at Vape King.


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

Hi @Antonius Scheid 

I have moved this thread for you into the "who has stock?" forum so that retailers can answer you directly with their products and suggestions. For your info, retailers are not allowed to punt their products in the general forums. 

I also have Reos and I use those Efest batts you posted. They work fine for me and i have gone as low as 0.6 ohms with them without any problems

As for chargers, that NitecoreD2 is the upgraded version of the Nitecore i2. I have the older i2 and i4. Both are excellent for me. They do the job reliably and have been charging my batts for about 6 months without a problem. I have never tried the D2 but it looks very good. 

Ohm meter as Rob posted is good. I use a Sigelei one I got about a year ago from SkyBlue Vaping and it has served me excellently. It has a little rechargeable battery in it. 

I agree it makes sense to get all the stuff at one supplier. I think Vape King has all the items. Check their website. Also check out VapeClub


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Those batteries are fine if you are not going very low resistance and being a newbie REOnaut soon I doubt you will build a coil lower than ,9 ohm when you start.
> 
> ...


Agree totally with @Rob Fisher. And those batteries can go more than low enough. Think they are actually 20A continuous discharge - so can go down to 0.5 ohm very safely.


----------



## Antonius Scheid (13/10/14)

Thanks so much for all your suggestions and advice. I placed an order with vapeking for the mentioned batteries, the D2 charger and an ohm meter which can measure the voltage batreries in addition. And juice.....

Now the waiting starts......

Reactions: Like 2


----------

